# Finished product on first grow



## maluco420 (Jan 7, 2009)

So i ben curing the buds for a week and the but is not bad at all for my first grow i really didnt expect much but it came out decent i got a total yield of 20g for the 2 plants  here is some pics
















































O the pictures i have less then 20g cuz i use some already on edibles

Maluco420


----------



## Cyndrindale (Jan 7, 2009)

Not too bad, you broke your cherry. Every time you grow try to outdo your last crop. Nothing beats smoking your own stash that you grew..huh


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2009)

I sure do hope you outdo with your next grow. 20 grams is pretty tiny for 2 plants.....extremely tiny.

What are you going to do different next time?

Congrats though! Some dont make it to the harvest so at least your heading in the right direction


----------



## maluco420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Man it the best feeling ever i been smoking ganja for 10 year and this is my first grow so it feel really good to smoke my own stash lol


----------



## sanklovich (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like you had some stretch, put those lights closer, and you will get denser buds, and your plant doesnt have to spend as much energy being so lanky


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 8, 2009)

it is awsome to smoke your own shit. good job, but next time go with a cheap HPS fixture, you will be amazed at the difference. late.


----------



## maluco420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks all 
I wish i would of have done the hole grow under HPS but unfortunately at the time i was kinda short on cash. I also didnt know about the hole stretching of the plant if the light was not close enough but i guess you learn as you go so i hope to get a oz out of each plant next time.
I have a friend that is going to go pick me up some clones at the club  so will se how the next grow goes


----------



## socalkushman (Jan 8, 2009)

maluco420 said:


> Thanks all
> I wish i would of have done the hole grow under HPS but unfortunately at the time i was kinda short on cash. I also didnt know about the hole stretching of the plant if the light was not close enough but i guess you learn as you go so i hope to get a oz out of each plant next time.
> I have a friend that is going to go pick me up some clones at the club  so will se how the next grow goes


grow outdoors next time....


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

maluco420 said:


> Man it the best feeling ever i been smoking ganja for 10 year and this is my first grow so it feel really good to smoke my own stash lol


 
I know what you mean malu! I can't remember my first but I remember my first! Ya know? Anyways, all I remember is trying to save money, now look at me. Congrats! Keep growin


----------



## z4qqqbs (Jan 8, 2009)

how much is a "cheap" hps fixture


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 8, 2009)

$37 shipped


keep the lights close, i pulled 1.1 O's per plant off 6 26w cfls, no stretching and lotts of bud sites, but still you did it, good job!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Good stuff... now every grow you tweak it a bit and soon..you'll still be learning....
+rep.
*


----------



## maluco420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks all 
Man i am really glad i found roollitup.org you all been great help and reading all the other post and seeing pictures taught me so much, i wish i would of started growing a long time ago its great

Maluco420


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

good first grow man... invest in a hps for next time ... ive already sampled more then 20gs off a single first grow plant.. and theres plenty left


----------

